# advice re: liveaboard/trailerable for Kootenay Lake



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Your advice would be most appreciated. Here are the basics:

1) I'm a novice who works 10 mos/year in the Middle East.
2) Looking for a single live-aboard (h/c water and shower essential) for the time I can return to North America
3) Would like to moor in the West Arm so shallow draft is desirable but want to spend most of the time in the Main Lake so stability is essential (it's an inland fiord with reputation for unpredictability).
4) Not interested in racing
5) Only priorities are *quality*, stability and livability
6) trailerability and proximity of boat to Kootenays is desired

I'm very interested in a Seaward 25 or a Cascade 27 but those choices are bases on my limited knowledge and research.

I apologize if my request seems repetitive but I haven't found Kootenay Lake-specific posts and it is too important to me to be complacent. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

koka - you might want to post this in the liveaboard thread:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/cruising-liveaboard-forum/

You might get a better response there since this thread's more about intros.

Welcome to SN dude.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thanks*

Hi Smackdaddy (I can't believe I just typed that...)

I appreciate your friendly suggestion - it was a relief. Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be much of a sailing community or database built up on Kootenay Lake. Even the local sailing association's website has been inactive for several years. Thanks again for your courtesy and consideration - and Happy New Year!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

While not necessarily thought of as a "lake" boat, the Norsea 27 is a rugged cruiser narrow enough to trailer with enough space of a single liveaboard. Hoever it's not clear for these listings if there's a shower: norsea (Sail) Boats For Sale

I've spent a little time on Kootenay lake years ago, and remember that it's reputaition for unpredictability is deserved.


----------



## Izzy1414 (Apr 14, 2007)

Which two months of the year will you be back in Canada? Might make a difference. BTW, there are some smaller (trailerable) pilot house motor/sailors that might be worth a look. Nimble Boat Works comes to mind.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thanks*

Hi Izzy:

July/August are, currently, the two months of the year I could be back in NA. Thank you for pointing me to Nimble Boat Works. I really appreciate your consideration. Happy New Year!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*re: Faster's advice*

Thank you for your advice. I will take a look at Norseas. Seawards and Flickas have really jumped out in the limited time I have been researching but 'limited' is probably the key. At any rate, I really appreciate your friendly suggestion. Posting this on the "Intro" page wasn't well-thought out. Happy New Year to you and your loved ones.


----------

